# Screwed out of a tip, by Uber



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Took a pax today. 2nd time ever using Uber. 1st time was a year ago.

"When the ride is over, can you show me how to do the tipping thing in the app? They didn't have it last time I used it."

I will be damned, it did not give him the option to tip. Even went back in again, looked at his ride history, and there was no tipping option.

I *****ed at Uber thru the app, they said the pax needed to update to the latest version of the app.

??? Why isn't this automatic? Drivers have to update automatically, right? Why the F are we being silently screwed out of potential tips because they won't force updates on pax?

Grrrrr!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The tip is already included in the fare.
Thank you for being an Uber partner.
~ Support Team


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

You can turn off automatic updates. Uber can't force anyone to update. Makes you wonder how many old apps he has on his phone.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Took a pax today. 2nd time ever using Uber. 1st time was a year ago.
> 
> "When the ride is over, can you show me how to do the tipping thing in the app? They didn't have it last time I used it."
> 
> ...


The pax will/should receive a trip receipt via email, and I believe he can tip from the email link. This is based on what I've read in other forums. I have never taken a trip on Uber as a pax, so I can't confirm.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Why the hell is this Uber's fault? I would have sat there, downloaded the new app, then showed the pax how to add a tip to an already ended trip.

Next, let's blame Uber for people watching TV on Fridays instead of hitting the bars.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mess around for 15 minutes trying to sort this guys app out for him and teach him how to use it only to get a one dollar tip when you could have another trip in that time for 3.75 +quest tic


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

My app would be on, waiting for the next ride. Spending 3 minutes downloading an update for a buck is wort it to me. If it takes you 15, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

henrygates said:


> You can turn off automatic updates. Uber can't force anyone to update.


Sure they can, it's called an error message when he tries to log in that says "update your damn app or you can't call an Uber, dumbass."

But Uber doesn't care about your tips, they keep it as easy as possible to wring every dollar out of the passengers into their own pockets. As long as the old version of the app will show upfront (take it from behind) pricing, Uber is cool.


----------

